# Anyone have aftermarket dash installed... Pics?



## kahjay09 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive been on the hunt for a gps/indash for my 2011 cruze. Would love to see pictures if anyone has. Before and after pics would be great. Also how does it perform? Where did you get it from?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


>


where did you pick this up at and how much?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Metra electronics 
dash kit was about 20 
harness was 120
steering wheel control about 40
antenna adapter 20


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow this is a really cool setup. I'm looking for something just like this! How hard was the install?


----------



## HawaiiCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

I am also looking for something like this. It looks very nice. What is the dvd player you used?


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

This wouldn't work for people with the my link right?


----------



## ewharper74 (Jan 27, 2014)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> This wouldn't work for people with the my link right?


I'm trying to install an Alpine double DIN radio in my 2014 with mylink. We'll know in a few days if it works.


----------



## Erin1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze and just had 
Kenwood 62 Apple CarPlay Builtin Navigation Bluetooth InDash CDDVDDM Receiver Black
Model: DNX573S installed and now my top factory screen is not working... how do i get it to work???! My steering wheel controls and onstar works but not the top factory screen


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...e-carplay-backup-camera-assist-bluetooth.html


----------



## zaccaglin (Nov 14, 2016)

Here's what I did, Nexus seven tablet installed on a custom mount in front the stereo. Still have all the features of the factory stereo plus the versatility of doing whatever I want by having an android tablet.


----------

